# Panasonic DMP-BD80 HDMI issue



## gabars (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, I bought a Panasonic DMP-BD80 blu-ray player about a month ago and when I turn it on, my TV flashes green and the player displays "U73", which means there's a problem with the HDMI connection. This happened for the first time when I put a (scratched) music CD in it, unless it happened to someone else before and he didn't tell me. I checked the wire and I couldn't find anything wrong with it, I tested it with my PS3 and nothing happened, but that's probably because it's not set for HDMI (the TV my PS3 was previously plugged in only supports components). I looked on google and I found that unplugging it for 12h might solve the problem, is it true? What could be the real problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Removing power will typically force the unit to reset.

As for the fault, it could be the cable or the unit is faulty. 

Try a different cable. Test it on a different TV, that will rule out the player or the TV.


----------

